# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Tìm Hiểu Các Thông Số Máy Tiện CNC -HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## TinhNguyen

Mọi người cho em xin ít tiếng anh chuyên ngành CNC ạ. Em k dịch được. Em cám ơn ạ!
Model	Description	
Capacity	Swing over bed	
Swing over cross slide
(Full length)	
Swing over cross slide
(Half length)	
Center height	
Distance between center
Bed width	
Spindle	Speed/Bore/Nose	
Turret	Turret	
Tool Size	
X/Z axis travel
Standard (Half length)
cross slide	
X/Z axis travel
(Full length) cross slide
X axis rapid travel ,Ball
screw dia.	
Z axis rapid travel ,Ball
screw dia.	5M / min 3~5M (Ø 80 mm) 5~6M (Ø100 mm) 7~12M (Rack & Pinion Driver)
Tailstock-	Tailstock quill diameter	
Tailstock -quill travel	
Tailstock Center	
Motor	X axis servo motor	
Z axis servo motor	
Spindle motor	
Coolant pump motor	
Hydraulic pump motor	
Machine weight, 3000mm center distance	

Each extra 1000 mm
weight	

*The Specifications are subject to change without prior notice.
Fanuc control, motor & 6" spindle bore (FA), 9" (FB)
Spindle oil chiller
H4 or V8 hydraulic turret
Auto coolant, hydraulic & lubrication system
Splash guard
Center, MT6 for tailstock
Work light
Hydraulic tailstock with rotating quill
Chip conveyors (chain type for front & rear)
Option
Extra spindle bore, motor & speeds
Chuck, Rear chuck adapter & Face plate
C axis or spindle 5° indexing or 15° orientation
Driving tool turret
Driving toolholders
Special boring bar toolholder
Higher coolant pressure
Twin turret
Tool presetter
Other controller
Transformer (power supply except 220V)
Steady rest & follow rest (Capacity, Hydraulic or Manual)
Heavy duty milling attachment
Y axis (with heavy duty milling attachment)
Grinding head on turret or cross slide
CE mark
Tags: may tien. may tien cnc, may phay 3 truc, máy phay

----------

